# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Surfen bei 13 und 16 Wasser

## Gast

Ich wollt morgen vielleicht zum Altmhlsee fahrn, nur jetzt hab ich gelesen dass es nur 11-13 Lufttemperatur ham soll bei ner Wassertemperatur von ca. 16. Kann man bei solchen Temperaturen noch mit nem ganz normalen Neo (keine Ahnung wie dick der is) ohne irgendwelche Handschuhe oder ner Mtze surfen ohne dass mer total friert???

Bin fr jede schnelle Hilfe dankbar
greetz DonCopal

----------


## da_hui

klar auf jeden fall!
war in roermond 7 luft ind um die 12 wasser. ging auch ohne probs

----------


## Gast

Hi Don!

Tja, kommt auf den Neo an. Ein kaschierter Kurzarm-Neo zum Beispiel ist denkbar ungeeignet fr khlere Temperaturen! Aber ein normaler Semidry-Anzug (5/3 mm) geht bei solchen Temperaturen noch ohne Probleme. Wenn die Temperaturen unter 10 Grad gelangen kanns aber auch in nem Semi-Dry schonmal khl werden, da lohnt dann die Investition in ne Haube. Wobei ich persnlich diese Unterziehwesten mit angenhter Kopfhaube am angenehmsten finde. Die wrmen durch die Weste auch noch ein wenig mehr! Wenn es zu kalt wird lohnen sich auch gute ATAN Polar an den Pfoten. Handschuhe brauchst du erst wenn es echt Ar***kalt ist...

So, wie gesagt, ein normaler Semidry mit langen Armen drfte ausreichen!

----------


## Gast

hey kris.
was sind "ATAN Polar"??
michael

----------


## Thorsten

das sind schuhe.
und zwar richtig warme.

aloha,
thorsten :D

__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Ich war jetzt am Samstag am See ging eigentlich gut von dr Temperatur her nur zum Wasserstart ben wars mir dann doch zu kalt :-). Nur wren glaub andre Schuhe gut gewesen (ich hab nur so ganz dnne Teile die nich mal bern Knchel gehn) weil ich hatte berhaupt kein Gefhl mehr innen Fen und dann wars echt schwer die Fe irgendwie in die Schlaufen zu stopfen.

----------


## da_hui

wenn der tritt sitz, geht das auch noch mit tauben fen. war bei mir auch so :)

----------


## Gast

Thorsten hat recht, die sind echt warm!!

Ab 13 Grad wirds mir darin sogar zu warm, sind ja auch 7 mm dick, fr Temperaturen unter 10 Grad gibts nix besseres, wrmeres. Ich glaube die Homepage von denen ist www.atan.fr !

@ DonCopal
Fr khlere Temperaturen brauchst du unbedingt dickere Schuhe, mit 5mm dicken Tretern bist du da schon gut bedient! Wenns am Neo zu kalt wird dann kannst du auch noch Unterziehteile kaufen, ich glaube ATAN hat da auch noch nen Ganzkrper-unterzieh-Neo, also praktisch ein ganz dnner Neo der unter dem normalen Neo getragen wird. So knnte man sich evtl nen Winter-Neo sparen und fr Wasserstartversuche ists bestimmt auch wrmer. Einfacher ist es wenn du dir ein Neo-Shirt kaufst (meist 1,5 mm dick) und drunter ziehst. NP hat da wie gesagt auch die Version mit angesetzter Kopfhaube, was mir persnlich sehr sehr gut gefllt (habe auch so ein Teil, aber aufgrund ausufernden Haarwuchses passe ich da nicht mehr rein). Sollte es in der Oberschenkel/Hftregion noch zu kalt sein dann gibts dafr auch noch "Neounterwsche", hnlich ner Radlerhose, aber aus Neopren. Titanbeschichtet wre optimal! Falls es dir auch an den Hnden noch zu kalt sein sollte, es gibt in Baumrkten relativ gute Handschuhe die im Gegensatz zu Neoprenhandschuhen dnner und griffiger sind (aber auch etwas khler). Irgendwo habe ich mal welche in Schwarz gefunden, weiss aber nicht mehr wo. Handschuhe aus Neopren mit ner ganz dnnen Innenflche (Innenflche nicht aus Neopren) wren bestimmt das Beste, weiss aber nicht obs sowas gibt.

Aber Handschuhe nehme ich nur in Ausnahmefllen, also wenn es wirklich kalt und windig ist. Ohne ist einfach angenehmer...

So, ich habe fertig!

----------


## Gast

"habe auch so ein Teil, aber aufgrund ausufernden Haarwuchses passe ich da nicht mehr rein"


Was ? Ich hab momentan Dreadlocks, vorher nen Afro und pass da trotzdem drunter ... Muss man halt bischen stopfen. :)

----------


## Gast

Jap, habe ich auch, aber versuch mal diese Viecher da einigermaen runter zu kriegen! Hast Recht, ohne Stopfen wirds nix. Aber bei den momentanen Temperaturen kann man noch gut ohne Haube surfen, wirds noch khler muss ich mich da evtl doch reinqulen :)

----------


## Gast

Moin Moin, Ich habe mir letzten Winter Neohandschuhe gekauft die an den Hanflchen offen sind, funktionieren 1a. Sie sind geschnitten wie Fustlinge, halt nur mit nem Loch drin. Die aere Hand wir vorm kalten Wind gut geschtzt und durch das Loch hat man einen besseren Griff am Gabelbaum, auerdem kann man wrend der Fahrt, bzw. kurz vor Manvern aus den Handschuhen schlpfen und hinterher wieder rein (sehr praktisch!). 
Denn sonst kann das Surfen ganz schn anstrengend werden, wenn man 1-2mm Neo zwischen Hand und Baum hat.
Also mein Tipp: Fustlinge mit Handflchenloch,
Angenehmes Wintersurfen allerseits!!!
Gruss Arne

----------


## Gast

13 bzw. 16 Grad sind doch noch keine besonderen Temperaturen...
Ich geh am Silvaplana immer ab 6 C raus.... mit nem 5/3er Anzug normalen Schuhen und Neo-Stirnband (stylo :-) )
Da brauchts nix extremes!

----------


## Gast

....ich geh am Silvaplana immer ab 6 Grad raus:
Zusatzinfo: Alex ist Eskimo und luft im Winter auch noch bis 0 Grad mit Boardshorts rum.

----------


## Gast

Am Sonntag sind fr NRW 10 Luft und 4 Bft angesagt. Das wasser wird ja immer noch ... kalt sein und ich berlege, ob ich meine gesundheit riskieren soll!
Bringt es irgendwas mehrere Neos bereinander anzuziehen? Wieviele mm brauche ich? Hab auch keine Haube o.
Hat jemand Rat?

----------


## Gast

Ein dicker Neo reicht. Schuhe, Haube und Handschuhe wrde ich schon drberziehen, wenn der Spass lnger als 30min dauern soll.
rock on>>>nik

----------


## Gast

Ganz so ungefhrlich ist das alles nicht!!!

Also ich meine 13 - 16 Grad sind absolut moderat!

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich einen Materialschaden und musste
bei 5-6 Grad kaltem Wasser zurckschwimmen - solche 
heftigen Krmpfe und Schmerzen hatte ich noch nie!

Und in Frankreich hat sogar ein lterer Herr sein Leben 
lassen mssen - als der, durch pltzlich zu starkem Wind 
, abgetrieben wurde!

Und wenn raus - immer mit ein paar Jungs!

Aber 13-16  --> klar da kann man noch gut raus!

Hang loose

Donny

----------


## Gast

Ich hatte bei 16* auch ein Materialschaden-und lebe noch!Ich denke bei 13-16 c ist surfen auch ohne Haube unbedenklich.Was ich aber empfehlen wrde ist Neoprenunterwsche.Die erweitert den Einsatzbereich eines Neos enorm.Aloha

----------


## Gast

achwas also cih war am gardasee morgens in malcesine bei 9 ohne schuhe ohne mtze nur mit nem 3 mm anzug... am anfang is schon frisch aber des gibt sich nach paar minuten.
jan

----------

